# IBook M6411 à restaurer ou desactiver extension



## rodin100r (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,​ 
J'ai installé sur un Ibook M6411 (OS 9.1) une version de itunes trop recente : resultat il refuse de redemarrer et affiche une erreur systeme ->*Table du systeme de fichiers incorrecte.Pour desactiver les extensions, redemarrez en appuyant sur majuscule.*
Donc je redemarre en appuyant sur majuscule (la fleche vers le haut) ou majuscule (fleche vers le haut avec le trait en dessous): ibook affiche "extensions desactivées dans la carre OS9 mais continue à afficher toujours le le meme message.​ 
J'ai telechargé une version de OS9 que j'ai grave depuis un poste en ubuntu (4 zip à decompresser en un seul fichier)--> j'ai obtenu un document .bin que j'ai gravé.
J'essaie de restaurer depuis le disque mais lorsque j'appuie sur C et je maintiens la touche, l'ibook continue à booter sur D et j'obtiens la meme erreur.​ 
La touche qui fonctionne est alt. J'obtiens une fleche courbe, au milieu le DD et à droite une fleche qui va sur la droite.
T fonctionne aussi j'obtiens un rond jaune et des signes autour. Mais je sais pas comment utiliser ce mode.
J'ai parcouru ce forum suivi les indications données à droite ou à gauche mais rien n'y fait.​ 

Comment enlever enlever itunes qui est la cause du plantage?​ 
Si je dois restaurer, est ce qu'un cd .bin est un cd correct pour une reinstall sur ibook?​ 
Mon experience avec Mac est assez limitée. Pour vous ca doit etre simple :mouais:​ 
Merci


----------



## rodin100r (21 Mars 2008)

*alt +pomme + R +P (attendre 5 boing)*desactive PRAM et j'ai enfin pu booté. 
J'ai enleve itunes (deplacer dans poubelle) et redemarré mais le redemarrage toujours impossible.
En + j'ai gravé mon .bin comme un fichier et non comme une image..
Je crains:mouais: mais j'avais pas trouvé l'option sur le pc equipé d'ubuntu.​ 
Je vais donc eviter la resto totale:
Pas d'idees sur ce que je dois faire pour nettoyer l'ibook d'itunes car deplacer l'application à la poubelle n'est pas suffisant?​


----------



## rodin100r (21 Mars 2008)

Pour  réinitialiser PRAM ET NVRAM  l'une des méthode consiste à allumer le Mac et juste après le gong de démarrage  appuyer simultanément les touches *pomme-alt-O-F*
Il va y avoir du texte sur fond d'ecran bleu. Tu tapes (attention ton mac est alors en clavier américain: QWERTY et non AZERTY donc pour taper un "a" il faut utiliser la touche "q" du clavier)
reset-nvram (envoi)
reset-all (envoi)

Mon ibook demarre correctement mais plante au redemarrage.
Fo que je ch autrechose.
Personne ? aucune idee?
on dort sur ce forum ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2008)

Si tu regardais en tête du forum, dans les cinq ou six sujets "importants" qui y sont punaisés, tu verrais un sujet dont le titre rappelle étrangement ton message d'erreur : "Table du systeme de fichiers incorrecte".

Cette erreur, mouton noir du système 9.1, n'a probablement rien à voir avec ta version d'iTunes, il existe plusieurs remèdes à la situation qu'elle engendre, qui, selon la cause exacte qui déclenche ce message d'erreur (eh oui, il y en a plusieurs, et le remède pour une ne marche pas si c'est l'autre, et, cerise sur le gateau, il n'existe pas de moyen de te dire à l'avance quelle est la bonne), l'un fonctionnera et pas l'autre.

Si tu dispose d'un CD d'installation de Mac OS 9 ou 9.1, le plus simple serait de réinstaller le système, puis, directement dans la foulée, lui appliquer les mises à jour 9.2.1, puis 9.2.2. En effet, cette erreur n'affecte quasiment jamais le système 9.2. Les mises à jour 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 sont en libre téléchargement sur le site d'Apple (mais si tu pars d'un système 9.0.x, faut faire la 9.1 en premier, qui se trouve aussi sure le site).


----------



## rodin100r (21 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu regardais en tête du forum, dans les cinq ou six sujets "importants" qui y sont punaisés, tu verrais un sujet dont le titre rappelle étrangement ton message d'erreur : "Table du systeme de fichiers incorrecte".





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette erreur, mouton noir du système 9.1, n'a probablement rien à voir avec ta version d'iTunes, il existe plusieurs remèdes à la situation qu'elle engendre, qui, selon la cause exacte qui déclenche ce message d'erreur (eh oui, il y en a plusieurs, et le remède pour une ne marche pas si c'est l'autre, et, cerise sur le gateau, il n'existe pas de moyen de te dire à l'avance quelle est la bonne), l'un fonctionnera et pas l'autre.​
> 
> Si tu dispose d'un CD d'installation de Mac OS 9 ou 9.1, le plus simple serait de réinstaller le système, puis, directement dans la foulée, lui appliquer les mises à jour 9.2.1, puis 9.2.2. En effet, cette erreur n'affecte quasiment jamais le système 9.2. Les mises à jour 9.2.1 et 9.2.2 sont en libre téléchargement sur le site d'Apple (mais si tu pars d'un système 9.0.x, faut faire la 9.1 en premier, qui se trouve aussi sure le site).
> ​


 

Merci *Pascal 77 *

deja je me suis planté en ecrivant 9.1 .C'est 9.0.4 qui est installé sur cet ibook.
Je cherche à eviter la reinstall pour sauvegarder de la doc et des logiciels. L'ibook n'est pas le mien et sa proprietaire a des logiciels perso...
Ce tuto sur *Table du systeme de fichiers incorrecte *s'applique t il aussi pour ts les OS en dessous de 9.2.2?​​


----------



## rodin100r (21 Mars 2008)

Venu d'un autre forum  l'information circule

"attention, même si c'est arrivé à la suite de ton installation itunes, "table du système de fichiers incorrects" n'a rien à voir avec ça, en général c'est dû à une extension "*SerialShimLib*" qui se trouve dans les extensions système. Il suffit de *la sélectionner et de faire un espace avant son nom pour régler le problème*."


je ne trouve pas comment editer le titre mais mon pb est resolu​


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2008)

rodin100r a dit:


> je ne trouve pas comment editer le titre mais mon pb est resolu



Ne chante pas victoire trop vite, cette cause est une des causes connues de ce message d'erreur ... parmi une demi douzaine d'autres, ayant chacune leur remède spécifique.

Pour éditer le nom d'un fichier, depuis le Finder, tu fais un clic long dessus (sur le nom, hein, pas sur l'icône).


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2008)

Je crois qu'il voulait mettre "résolu" dans le titre de son message.


----------



## rodin100r (22 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Je crois qu'il voulait mettre "résolu" dans le titre de son message.


 
Ben j'ai tjr pas trouvé l'astuce qui edite le titre
Merci pascal 77 du soutien​


----------

